# Was ist Euer beliebtester Action-Hero?



## Administrator (18. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ich98 (18. April 2007)

Sam Fi*sher* oder nicht?  :-o


----------



## N8Mensch (18. April 2007)

Duke Nukem (3D)  

Die zur Auswahl stehen kenne ich gar nicht bzw. noch nie gespielt.

Und müsste es nicht heißen: *Wer* ist euer beliebtester Action-Hero?


----------



## ich98 (18. April 2007)

N8Mensch am 18.04.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Duke Nukem (3D)
> 
> Die zur Auswahl stehen kenne ich gar nicht bzw. noch nie gespielt.



Sam Fisher: Splinter Cell

Jack Carver: Far Cry

Solid Snake: Metal Gear Solid

Master Chief: Halo (??)


----------



## Lordnikon27 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wer ist Euer beliebtester Action-Held?*

Da fehlen aber einige wichtige, vor allem einer: 
Serious Sam


----------



## doceddy (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wer ist Euer beliebtester Action-Held?*

codename47 ( Hitman ) und Gordon Freeman


----------



## olstyle (18. April 2007)

Razputin


----------



## Dumbi (18. April 2007)

Nur vier Namen? Ne wirklich großzügige Auswahl.


----------



## ich98 (18. April 2007)

Dumbi am 18.04.2007 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur vier Namen? Ne wirklich großzügige Auswahl.



na aus der Auswahl, kann man doch seinen Lieblingshelden wählen.  

btw: ich hab für Sam Fisher gestimmt (als erst0r!!111elf  )


----------



## Rastamen (18. April 2007)

Chuck Norris , wo ist Chuck Norris ........


----------



## ich98 (18. April 2007)

Rastamen am 18.04.2007 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Chuck Norris , wo ist Chuck Norris ........



der hat ein PC-Spiel


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2007)

Victor Troska


----------



## DonBarcal (18. April 2007)

ich98 am 18.04.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> der hat ein PC-Spiel



Chuck Norris hat alles


----------



## FossilZ (18. April 2007)

ich98 am 18.04.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Rastamen am 18.04.2007 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es steht im Titel ja nichts von Spielen, sondern einfach nur Action-Hero*g*

Aber wem aufgefallen, das man mal von nem Red geduzt wird?


----------



## doceddy (18. April 2007)

DonBarcal am 18.04.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 18.04.2007 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich verstehe nicht warum alle c. norris vergöttern? es gab doch mal ein film, in dem bruce lee ihn verprügelt hat


----------



## Spassbremse (18. April 2007)

Sehr eingeschränkter Poll...was ist mit Duke Nukem'?

Auf dem PC schlägt den vom Coolness-Faktor so schnell keiner.*

Ansonsten würde ich zu John McClane tendieren, oder aktuell König Leonidas aus 300.

Ansonsten *natürlich* Chuck Norris.   

Gruss,
Bremse

*Außer Chuck Norris natürlich!


----------



## FossilZ (18. April 2007)

Und bei der nächsten Frage:

Was ist euer beliebtester Rollenspiel-Hero?
[x] der namenlose Held


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2007)

doceddy am 18.04.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> DonBarcal am 18.04.2007 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich versteh auch nicht, warum Chuck Norris gerade jetzt so "in" ist. Den Großteil seiner Filme hat er doch in den 80er Jahren gedreht, also vor 20 Jahren. Wie kommt das, das er jetzt so "beliebt" ist?


----------



## LordMephisto (18. April 2007)

Aus dieser wirklich mickrigen Auswahl natürlich Snake   
Von denen der beste, höchstens Chuck Norris könnte ihm was anhaben.



Spoiler



Watch out, das hier entwickelt sich zum Norris Bashing Thread


----------



## Spassbremse (18. April 2007)

Shadow_Man am 18.04.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh auch nicht, warum Chuck Norris gerade jetzt so "in" ist. Den Großteil seiner Filme hat er doch in den 80er Jahren gedreht, also vor 20 Jahren. Wie kommt das, das er jetzt so "beliebt" ist?



Mein Gott, es ist halt 
*Chuck Norris!*  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## chieftec999 (19. April 2007)

[X] Master Chief

Ich, Master Chief natürlich!


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (19. April 2007)

Also ich sach mal: 

Sylvester Stallone 
wer nicht weiss wen ich meine 
http://www.businessinnovationinsider.com/Rambo.jpg 

in dem männlichsten Film der damaligen Zeit 

NoX


----------



## Jared (19. April 2007)

Sorry, aber im Vergleich zu einigen echten Helden der Computerspielegeschichte sind die genannten alles Gesichtslose Weicheier! Ganz ehrlich, bei 3 von den 4 musste ich erstmal nachkucken, wer das sein soll. Die Spiele der Helden sind zweifellos nicht schlecht, aber mit den Hauptfiguren hat man sich bei _diesen_ Spielen ja nun nicht gerade Identifiziert.

Echte Helden:
*Duke Nukem!* (Wer sonst).
*Christopher Blair* (Wing Commander, Ein echte Held)
*Super Mario* (Was der schon weggerockt hat) 
*Lara Croft* (Die hatte genügend Abenteuer für eine echte Heldin)
*Guybrush Threepwood* Mit dem konnte man sich noch identifizieren.


----------



## Nightstalker66 (19. April 2007)

Hey und wo ist unser gute alte Gordon Freeman aus Half Life ?


----------



## Chemenu (19. April 2007)

Also ich hab Jack Carver angekreuzt, da ich die anderen Spiele nicht gespielt hab. Aber ich find ein richtiger Action Hero ist Jack Carver nicht gerade, dafür war die Story von FarCry einfach zu billig.
Das war doch der Kerl aus FarCry oder?  :-o   

Naja, ich würde mal sagen Max Payne kommt da schon eher ran.. obwohl ich auch diese beiden Spiele nicht gespielt hab. Vielleicht sollt ich jetzt wirklich mal die 10€ für den 2. Teil investieren... in letzter Zeit hab ich immer öfter das Gefühl was verpasst zu haben...  

Aber SuperMario war in der Tat ein sehr guter Vorschlag. Wenn ich dran denke wie oft der schon die Prinzessin gerettet hat, und wie viele Cooper der schon zertreten hat... Mario ist wahrlich eine Killermaschine... da sieht Rambo ganz alt aus. 

Nur Chuck Norris kann da mithalten.   
Er ist natürlich daher auch der größte Action Hero für mich!

Anm. 
Das musste ich jetzt schreiben, sonst kommt er noch vorbei und verpasst mir nen Roundhouse Kick.


----------



## Chemenu (19. April 2007)

Nightstalker66 am 19.04.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey und wo ist unser gute alte Gordon Freeman aus Half Life ?



Wie soll ein Typ der nichtmal sein Maul aufkriegt ein Action Hero sein?   

Der müsste zumindest ab und an nen coolen Spruch ablassen... So wie John McLane...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. April 2007)

Jared am 19.04.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Echte Helden:
> *Super Mario* (Was der schon weggerockt hat)


Mario Mario und Luigi Mario (im Film heißen die wirklich so ^^) sind natürlich super. Mario ist ja eigentlich auch der erste richtige Held gewesen, den man in einem Spiel bestaunen konnte. Nach der WM06 ist Mario sogar der einzige Italiener, den ich nicht hasse. *g*

Sonst würde ich noch anmerken wollen: Max Payne, Cate Archer, Yoshi und James Bond. Der hatte schließlich auch schon einige Auftritte in Spielen, die sehr actionreich waren und reichlich Identifikationspotential boten.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Lordghost (19. April 2007)

[x] Jack Carver

Aber wir hätten da auch noch "Marked One" aus S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 

Serious Sam würd ich natürlich aba auch gern nehmen wollen ^^

Und wie siehts mit Max Payne aus? Ja den natürlich auch.

usw. usf. ich glaub die Liste wär etwas lang. Die Redaktion hat sich einfach mal auf ein paar beschränkt 

Blub


----------



## AgeLer (19. April 2007)

In den Spielen nicht unbedingt, aber in den Filmen: *Arnold Schwarzenegger*


----------



## markenprodukt (19. April 2007)

AgeLer am 19.04.2007 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> In den Spielen nicht unbedingt, aber in den Filmen: *Arnold Schwarzenegger*



Eindeutig, volle Zustimmung   

Die Auswahl ist ja äußerst bescheiden, ich habe jack Carver gewählt weil ich seinen Sarkasmus in Far Cry einfach liebe


----------



## DonBarcal (19. April 2007)

Mein Lieblingsheld ist ja eigentlich Garret, auch wenn er meißtens nur mit Prügel-Action zu tun hatte.


----------



## Kandinata (19. April 2007)

Jared am 19.04.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber im Vergleich zu einigen echten Helden der Computerspielegeschichte sind die genannten alles Gesichtslose Weicheier! Ganz ehrlich, bei 3 von den 4 musste ich erstmal nachkucken, wer das sein soll. Die Spiele der Helden sind zweifellos nicht schlecht, aber mit den Hauptfiguren hat man sich bei _diesen_ Spielen ja nun nicht gerade Identifiziert.
> 
> Echte Helden:
> *Duke Nukem!* (Wer sonst).
> ...



schonmal besser als das zur auswahl stehende, auch wenn man "solid snake" nicht unbedingt als "characterlos" bezeichnen kann

mir fehlt "Max" aus Max Payne in der liste von den "ernsteren" helden

und jetzt noch einen von meinen "fun helden" den wohl kaum einer kennen wird: "Kurt Hectic" den Hausmeister aus MDK


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (19. April 2007)

Seit wann werden wir geduzt? *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## IronShio (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wer ist Euer beliebtester Action-Held?*



			
				doceddy am 18.04.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> codename47 ( Hitman ) und Gordon Freeman




jupp  mehr muss man(n) nicht sagen!


----------



## Kandinata (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wer ist Euer beliebtester Action-Held?*



			
				IronShio am 19.04.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 18.04.2007 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



47 hat ja noch einen gewissen character, aber freeman ist im prinzip nur ein namenloser held der eine bezeichnung trägt, einen eigenen character/spezielle characterzüge hat er mmn nicht


----------



## GorrestFump (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wer ist Euer beliebtester Action-Held?*

Gordon Freeman hat doch keine Persönlichkeit so weit ich weiß.Weiß nicht was ihr damit habt...

Mein liebsten Actionhelden:

John Mclane (Die Hard)
Indiana Jones


Die Auswahl im Poll ist ja mehr als dürftig...


----------



## Birdy84 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wer ist Euer beliebtester Action-Held?*

Was ist mit dem Prinz aus Persien?! Ansonsten ist Snake ja wohl klar der beste.   
Jack Carver in die Auswahl mit hereinzunehmen ist doch ganz schon lächerlich, bei dem flachen Charakter.


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2007)

*AW: Welcher der genannten ist Ihr Lieblings-Held der Computerspielgeschichte?*

[X] Guybrush Threepwood
[X] Sam & Max
[X] Simon
[X] Lara Croft
[X] Max Payne
[X] Gordon Freeman
[X] Tommy ? (Mafia)
[X] Cutter Slade (Outcast)
[X] Serious Sam
[X] Raynor, Kerrigan (Starcraft)
[X] Kate Archer (NOLF)
[X] Kyle Katarn (Jedi Academy)
[X] Thrall, Arthas, Illidan ... (Warcraft)
[X] Kabuto (Giants)
[X] Kurt Hectic (MDK)
...

... und bei _der_ Fragestellung fallen euch ernsthaft nur 4 Helden ein ... ?
... und dann auch noch ohne _[ ] Kenn ich alle nicht _und _[ ] Keiner von denen_ ?


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2007)

Kandinata am 19.04.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und jetzt noch einen von meinen "fun helden" den wohl kaum einer kennen wird: "Kurt Hectic" den Hausmeister aus MDK


Doch, kenn ich - im Gegensatz zu 3 der 4 Genannten. Hab dein Posting auch erst nach dem Verfassen meines eigenen gesehen - wirklich


----------



## Actionhero2300 (20. April 2007)

Ich natürlich!  

[x] Duke Nukem
[x] Serious Sam
[x] Gordon Freeman (trotz aller Diskussionen)
[x] Der Marine aus Doom
[x] Kate Archer aus No One Lives Forever
[x] Cutter Slade aus Outcast
[x] Kurt Hectic aus MDK


----------



## Harrykim (23. April 2007)

Sam Fisher natürlich. Die Stimme von Micheal Ironside ist einfach einmalig. Die kann man natürlich nur erleben, wenn man es im Original spielt.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (25. April 2007)

Was für eine grandiose Auswahl! Gabs irgendwie Termindruck? Da enthalte ich mich doch glatt meiner Stimme. 



Spoiler



[X] Max Payne



SSA


----------



## Ueberfluss (29. April 2007)

Der krasseste Held aller Zeiten war und ist ja wohl *Cutter Slade*.

Was der alles durchmachen mußte, und trotzdem hatte er immer noch einen lässigen Spruch zur Hand.


----------



## XIII13 (1. Mai 2007)

Kandinata am 19.04.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jared am 19.04.2007 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann nur zustimmen!
Snake ist der einzige hier genannte Charachter, der eine eigene Persönlichkeit hat. Max Payne habe ich noch nicht gespielt, aber der würde auch in Frage kommen.

Ps: Ich kenn in und ich liebe die MDK-Serie!
PsPs: Kommt MDK3 eingentlich?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Mai 2007)

SYSTEM am 18.04.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



  Earthworm Jim, 

....der Rest sind doch nur erfundene Pseudohelden


----------



## dornado (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer ist Euer beliebtester Action-Held?*

GORDON FREEMAN!!!!!
oder
TOMMY Ver... (der aus GTA: Vice City und 3)


----------



## Michael-Miggi (8. Mai 2007)

doceddy am 18.04.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> DonBarcal am 18.04.2007 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bruce hat Chuck auf Knien darum gebettelt dass ers so "hindreht" Da aber Chuck von Natur aus bei Gefahr einen Roundhousekick macht wurde Bruce so getötet. Danach musste die Szene *hunderte* male nach gedreht werden wobei auch beide Söhne von Bruce ums Leben kamen.... 



Spoiler



Ich weiss eigentlich gar nicht witzig! sry


 Letztendlich kam dass Video erst dieses Jahrtausend auf den Markt als es durch Computeranimationen ermöglicht wurde Chuck zu digitalisieren...   

greetz


----------



## otterfresse (8. Mai 2007)

Michael-Miggi am 08.05.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Danach musste die Szene *hunderte* male nach gedreht werden wobei auch beide Söhne von Bruce ums Leben kamen....
> 
> greetz



Hatte der nicht nur einen Sohn (Brandon) und eine Tochter??


----------



## The_Sisko (13. Mai 2007)

Ganz klar Super Mario! Vergesst den Rest!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (8. Juli 2007)

Max Payne ist der beste Protagonist den Ich je in einem Spiel gesehen (und gespielt) habe. An den kommt keiner 'ran (außer Chuck Norris   )
Und ansonsten muss Ich sagen, dass Ich den Kerl aus Tron lustig find


----------



## El_Cativo (8. Juli 2007)

pff.....Lächerliche Auswahl
[x] keiner von denen
Wo bitte ist der  Duke ?
Wo ist Max Payne ?
usw


----------



## CyclopGraz (8. Juli 2007)

[X] Richard B. Riddick (Chronicles of Riddick, Escape from Butcher Bay)

Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Stallone-Fraktion an.

MFG Florian


----------

